
Do Software Code Smell Checkers Smell Themselves?: A Self Reflection - Breadmaker
http://www.diva-portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2:1458340
======
notgpt
Interesting! For those of who might skip reading the source -- The authors ran
various code quality tools on the source of the code quality tools themselves.
The results were not great.

> These tools display a number of code smells despite the fact that their main
> goal is to help developers get rid of the extra effort needed to find code
> smells. Therefore, these implements could be perceived as having
> questionable quality, and as a result, inadequate trustworthiness. > >
> Nevertheless, all of the detection tools did have an accuracy-rate of at
> least 50%, with three out of the total seven tools exhibiting an accuracy-
> rate as high as 70% according to our tests.

